# what is this?



## merc (Jan 28, 2019)

pretty sure this fell out of spent bloom nubbin on my paph avignon:





it is the size of my pinky fingernail. it doesn't look like a seed pod, at least not anything i've found while googling 'paph pod' or 'paph seed'. any idea what it is?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 28, 2019)

aborted bud flower?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2019)

Yep, blasted!


----------



## merc (Feb 1, 2019)

thank you! i was wondering what "blasted" meant (used in other threads).


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2019)

Welcome to the fun world of slipper orchids!


----------



## merc (Feb 25, 2019)

how do i make blasting stop? my paph avignon has been in spike since fall of last year. i got maybe 5 or 6 blooms out of it, but it's been blasting buds ever since that little nubbin popped up. related?

plant:





new nubbin:





another blasted bud:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 25, 2019)

Higher humidity and good airflow? I think it may be best? Will flower better with additional mature growths?


----------

